# Monofilament Line



## hawks163 (May 10, 2014)

What monofilament line do you prefer? I use Maxima #8 test for pan fish, walleye, and steelhead.


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

PLine FlouroClear.


----------



## redneckman (Dec 7, 2005)

I use suffix 10lb for most everything. It is my main line for steelhead. I have used it casting spoons and rapalas for kings. I will continue to use it until I have a problem.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Chromedoggy (Mar 25, 2007)

I have tested a lot of lines.
Maxima is good stuff, but grossly over sized.
My favorite mono at the moment is Sunline Supernatural.
Sufix pro mix was a huge hit in Canada, and is now available in the US. I will be trying it soon.


----------



## thill (Aug 23, 2006)

I'm testing out Sunline supernatural as well, so far I really like it. I'm using the 16 lb which is the diameter of 10 lb, so I can use it on my crankbait rods, and it matches up with the precision trolling dive charts for trolling browns/walleye. 

I ordered a 3300 yd spool from the manufacture...after a week it never show up so I called. They offered me a free spool of any of their products to thank me for my patience. They ended up sending me two free lines to test out, 50 lb sunline braid and the same 16 lb super natural but in the green color. So far, I'm impressed with the line and the customer service.


----------



## wartfroggy (Jan 25, 2007)

Chromedoggy said:


> Maxima is good stuff, but grossly over sized.


Agreed. And pretty stiff when cold. Used to be a fan of it, but eventually gave up on it.


----------



## WallyJ (Feb 19, 2003)

Sunline is Great Stuff. Been using it for 2 years.


----------



## rwhallandal (Jan 4, 2014)

P-Line Flouro clear. 4# for oanfish. 8# for everything else


----------



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

P-Line, CXX xtra tuff - #2 to #6 for light applications. 6# for steelheading and ice fishing walleye, 8#-10# for casting from the pier. #10 for dragging bass and boats out of the thick stuff. :lol:


----------



## Mr Burgundy (Nov 19, 2009)

Cxx allllll day. Use it for everything. Use 6 for everything except Salmon then I use 10. Stuff is crazy strong


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

Uhmmmmm... FIRE LINE!


:lol:

Only mono I _ever _use is 1lb Hi Vis Vicious - got a 7500 YD spool and I think I am set for a while......


----------



## jacks300ultra (Mar 24, 2011)

Maxima is by far the best out there in my opinion. But p-line isn't far behind. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Phoolish (Aug 17, 2011)

cxx


----------



## ManxFishing (Apr 7, 2008)

I myself think of line as

Mono
Coploymer
Fluro 
and then braid

All have a purpose

Genral use all around line would be a Coploymer
Less stretch then mono
Good feel, and less headachs or Mant. over the Fluro

P-line, Sunline, Sensation, Maxima there all good
My choice would be McCoy mean green. Harder to find 
But it's made in the USA, priced right and has never let me down


----------



## FishKilla419 (Feb 22, 2008)

You couldn't pay me to fish maxima. Not even alot. Pretty much use fire line for everything casting. Power pro on the bait casters. Cxx or suffix on the center pin. T-line by mason is an amazing copolymer and fishes beautifully on a spinning reel even in super cold weather. Its what I use for casting when its too cold for fire line.

Sent from my PC36100 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

FishKilla419 said:


> ...... Its what I use for casting when its too cold for fire line.
> 
> Sent from my PC36100 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


If you have NOT tried this stuff yet FK ~ there is a product from Loon Outdoors called "Loon Outdoors Stanley's Ice-Off Paste"
[ame="http://www.amazon.com/Loon-Outdoors-Stanleys-Ice-Off-Paste/dp/B00030AI72"]Amazon.com : Loon Outdoors Stanley&#39;s Ice-Off Paste : Fly Fishing Tools : Sports & [email protected]@[email protected]@http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/51J5rA%[email protected]@[email protected]@51J5rA%2BZLpL[/ame]
So a little tub runs about $5-$7 and it is meant for applying to the guides of your rod - I also run off a good casts worth of line and rub it into the spool of Fireline (or any decent thermal fuse braid) so it kind of re-applies itself to the guides as it is used.
I can fish some brutal stuff, but if you give this stuff a shot - I guarantee you'll use Fireline even deeper into the very coldest of Wx conditions.

I might buy myself a 1/4 spool of Vicious Fishing's Hi Vis co-poly in 2 or 4 lb, more for a filler than an actual main line - then use the 1lb Fireline as my leader for pannies - it has a 5lb break strength and it's .0023" diameter - line shy fish probably don't even know it's there!
I have used McCoy a bit too - and do like the made in USA moniker - FWIW Vicious Fishing lines are made in the USA also, I think I got that 7500 yd. spool of 1lb TYD for under $15 - 2 big PLUSES there also.


----------



## woodie slayer (Feb 25, 2006)

Swamp Monster said:


> PLine FlouroClear.


 
x2


----------



## Ranger Ray (Mar 2, 2003)

Yozuri Hybrid and Golden Stren. 

I use that Ice Off Paste for freezing weather Steelhead fishing and ice fishing, good stuff.


----------



## FishKilla419 (Feb 22, 2008)

Sfw I use that stuff religiously. When it's below 17 I just can't cast and retrieve with FL. It freezes to bad. Pitching jigs for walleyes or drifting spawn for chrome. I always have 2 spools with me. As soon as it warms up I'm switching spools. Lol

Sent from my PC36100 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

Nice!
You are rubbing it into the spool too?
I like the spool swap - I have a few front drag Spirex 2500's Flash sold to me, just push a button & done!
HHHhhhhhhhhhhmmmmmmmmmmmm......... :evilsmile


----------

